

Ask HN: How can I do an offline Demo of a web service? - pierre

For sales &#x2F; investor meetings I would like to be able to switch to an offline demo of my web based service. I try to embed my servers on a VM but the result was laggy.<p>What tools &#x2F; technique are the best?
======
mimog
How about having your client cache the results? I am working on a project that
uses an external customer database service, and in order to speed up the
service i cache the lookups/REST responses in a 5 min retention speedup cache
and an eternal failover cache that allows us to continue to function if the
external service goes offline. I use Ehcache.

~~~
pierre
I will try that! Thanks!

